# Holy cow!



## C-Bag (Jun 4, 2020)

This popped up in Clovis, 13x36 Colchester w/tooling! Oh the desire...... https://fresno.craigslist.org/tls/d/clovis-clausing-colchester-lathe/7135507444.html


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 4, 2020)

Wow, that seems like a smoking deal!


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 4, 2020)

Beyond smokin’. It looks in excellent condition, and best of all, it’s not “disassembled for your convenience “


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 4, 2020)

wow indeed. Good job I'm a fair way from California...


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 4, 2020)

That's the EXACT lathe I have in here at work , although that one most likely is in better shape .


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 4, 2020)

I want it......


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice lathe and the price is right . Ours is a 48" bed and is marked Mark 2 . Other than that ................identical .


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 4, 2020)

As much as I desire that lathe and as excellent as the price is the weight is very daunting and “luckily” it’s 2hrs away. Kinda blows my mind because there has been a ton of dubious stuff for 3x what it worth lately. There is another that I’ve been eyeing and is too close and seems like another deal I’ll also post separately. Lemmeno what y’all think.


----------



## dpb (Jun 4, 2020)

It’s pretty much next door to me, but alas, I have nowhere to put it, I’d have to remove a lathe to add a lathe.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 4, 2020)

You make that sound like a bad thing


----------



## Superburban (Jun 4, 2020)

Add saved for future reference. I love the tray for the extras.


----------



## Superburban (Jun 4, 2020)

Whats the two black things on the right pedestal?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 4, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Whats the two black things on the right pedestal?



That I don't know . I just sent Mike a pic of ours to post on this thread . If anyone has a hankerin for a lathe , it IS a nice lathe .


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 4, 2020)

Morse taper adapters?


----------



## Aukai (Jun 4, 2020)

Here is Dave's picture


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 4, 2020)

This is what I stare at all night . This used to be a sweet lathe but everyone uses it as a polishing lathe and the ways have been worn . I would clean it up every night and keep it covered but just got tired of trying to save it . I now migrate down into the machine shop for anything close .


----------



## darkzero (Jun 4, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Whats the two black things on the right pedestal?



I was wondering the same thing. Looked online & I guess they are drawers or doors for storage? Found some pics that have pull handles instead of those round things.

Edit: Looks like they are doors.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 4, 2020)

Will , I thought they may be Bose 901 speakers !


----------



## darkzero (Jun 4, 2020)

Sooooo.... who's on their way to go get it already!?!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 4, 2020)

Is that a Foster's can ?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks like it is. I had no idea, never paid attention before.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 4, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Whats the two black things on the right pedestal?



They look like fancy handles for a drawer and cabinet.

Edit: They are access/cabinet doors that open all the way around the side to the back. You can see the hinges in the second pic.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 4, 2020)

These adds make me sick. That's a spectacular deal!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 4, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> These adds make me sick. That's a spectacular deal!



You're not going to find these west coast deals here on the east coast . That lathe would be double the cost in my area and would be gone in an instant .


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 5, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> You're not going to find these west coast deals here on the east coast . That lathe would be double the cost in my area and would be gone in an instant .



Same here.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 5, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> These adds make me sick. That's a spectacular deal!


That’s hilarious coming from you MrWhoopee!


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 5, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Will , I thought they may be Bose 901 speakers !



HEY!! HEY!! Some of us still have and use Bose 901s..........................


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 5, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> You're not going to find these west coast deals here on the east coast . That lathe would be double the cost in my area and would be gone in an instant .


Yep. Spoken for truth right there.


----------



## Old Mud (Jun 5, 2020)

Unbelievable , but alas it's 3400 miles from me.


----------



## middle.road (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh-oh, @Ulma Doctor hasn't chimed in, I wonder if he's off to add another to his collection?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 5, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Oh-oh, @Ulma Doctor hasn't chimed in, I wonder if he's off to add another to his collection?


Sorry, I slipped on my own drool again and just regained consciousness.
That machine is beautiful!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 5, 2020)

2hs is not a long drive...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 5, 2020)

Sold already


----------



## Aukai (Jun 5, 2020)

If you see a really good deal, check with Freightquote to see how much shipping would be, my ocean freight is a killer, but the truck freight has not been that bad cross country.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 6, 2020)

dpb said:


> It’s pretty much next door to me, but alas, I have nowhere to put it, I’d have to remove a lathe to add a lathe.


Have you considered mezzanine???
I have


----------

